# New K9 joins LPD - WLFI.com



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/6-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wlfi.com/Global/story.asp%3FS%3D8197965%26nav%3Dmenu591_3&cid=0&ei=_N8WSOvsDIjMyQT1ssDGDA&usg=AFrqEzcaPwuL7M0I4X4MtTpwsFJwIhB4Gg">New <b>K9</b> joins LPD</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WLFI.com, IN -</font> <nobr>Apr 20, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The Lafayette Police Department has a new <b>K9</b> on the force. Lafayette Police officer Ron Dombkowski's dog Kwando died in February from health problems. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

